# Siemens Antriebe mit PB Ansteuerung



## Serdar G (7 Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe Forum Gemeinde,

kann mir jemand mal kurz sagen bitte, welches Profil bei Siemens für Frequenzumrichter verwendet wird? Wird ausschließlich das ProfiDrive Profil verwendet, oder gibt es noch andere? Wenn ja, welche? und wo bekomme ich die Liste für die Kodierung der Steuer- und Zustandswörter her?


Danke im voraus!

LG


----------



## offliner (7 Dezember 2010)

Grundsätzlich erstmal Profidrive, bzw. erweiterte Profidrive Telegramme. Bei Masterdrives, SINAMICS (S120, G120?) kann man aber letztlich über die BICO Verdrahtung alles realisieren, was man möchte. Ich persönlich würde aber immer eines der Std Telegramme als Basis nehmen und diese dann um die benötigten Teile erweitern. Den Aufbau der Telegramme findet man beim S120 im Funktionshandbuch (FH1), Kapitel Kommunikation nach Profidrive (diese gelten aber eigentlich auch für die anderen Antriebe bei gleichem Telegrammtyp). Leider hat es Siemens nicht geschafft, die Bezeichnung der einzelnen Worte/Bits bei allen Telegrammen (vgl. z.B. S120 / G120) einheitlich zu halten, obwohl sie die gleiche Bedeutung haben...


----------



## Verpolt (7 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

schau mal hier

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/26424185


----------



## Serdar G (8 Dezember 2010)

OK danke schön für die INFO


Gruß


----------

